# Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

					Derzeit macht eine Abmahnwelle per E-Mail die Runde, bei der Betrüger die Zahlung von Summen zwischen 200 und 500 Euro binnen 48 Stunden verlangen. Weiterhin kann die E-Mail den Rechner mit Malware versuchen. Die Kanzleien, in deren Namen die Betrüger die E-Mails verschickt haben, distanzieren sich von diesen E-Mail-Abmahnungen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Also so wie immer, Holzauge sei wachsam


----------



## Multithread (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Ist doch überhaupt ne Frechheit das Abmahnungen per Mail gültig sein sollen.

Da kann ja jeder im namen von irgendem anwalt sone mail raus lassen


----------



## Schmandt (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Wenn ich sowas im Eingang seh geht das wie der meiste Müll direkt in den Papierkorb und wird dann gelöscht. Und wenns mal ein echter war dann isser halt nich durchn Spamfilter gekomm.


----------



## T-Drive (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Mails von mir unbekannten Absendern tret ich eh gleich in die Tonne, die mach ich nichtmal auf.
Bei Einschreiben vom Amtsgericht sieht das etwas anders aus.


----------



## sinchilla (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

bitte mal die überschrift korrekturlesen lassen. es heisst auch verseuchen & nicht versuchen
ich reagiere überhaupt nicht per mail, wenn jemand was will soll er meine postanschrift nutzen & wenn er diese nicht hat hat er pech gehabt


----------



## keinnick (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*



Multithread schrieb:


> Ist doch überhaupt ne Frechheit das Abmahnungen per Mail gültig sein sollen.
> 
> Da kann ja jeder im namen von irgendem anwalt sone mail raus lassen


 
Das ginge per Briefpost auch (und ist auch schon passiert).


----------



## alm0st (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Alles was nicht per Einschreiben in meinem Briefkasten landet, ist nicht mehr wert als Klopapier


----------



## fuNNer (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*



alm0st schrieb:


> Alles was nicht per Einschreiben in meinem Briefkasten landet, ist nicht mehr wert als Klopapier


 
So siehts aus 

Hab auch gerade diese Mail in meinem Spamordner gefunden -> Zack und weg.


----------



## keinnick (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*



alm0st schrieb:


> Alles was nicht per Einschreiben in meinem Briefkasten landet, ist nicht mehr wert als Klopapier


 
Dann warte mal auf den nächsten Brief vom Finanzamt und ignoriere den einfach, weil er "Klopapier" ist.


----------



## alm0st (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*



keinnick schrieb:


> Dann warte mal auf den nächsten Brief vom Finanzamt und ignoriere den einfach, weil er "Klopapier" ist.



Und dann? Forderung werden von dem Gaunerverein so oder so direkt eingezogen - ob ich jetzt nen Wisch per Post bekomme oder nicht


----------



## MaxPa (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

GMX-Virenscanner hat eine rausgezogen 
Aber (oft) braucht man ja nur die Absender angucken ^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Diese Betrüger sitzen doch alle im Ausland, warum werden dann nicht alle Mails die aus dem Ausland kommen per Verordnung durch einen oder mehrere Zentrale Punkte durchgeschleust, die generell alles schädliche herausfiltert, was vorher als solchen gekennzeichnet wurde, Spam, betrügerische Mails oder mit Schädlingen verseuchte Anhänge.
Die einzelnen Anbieter bekommen das ja scheinbar nicht gebacken, wo ja jeder sowieso sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, scheitert aber sicher an den kosten, denn das Neuland ist vielen nicht geheuer bzw nicht wichtig.
Alles was mit der Post transportiert wird, wird doch auch durchleuchtet, nach Drogen, Bomben, Waffen, Geld, Giftige Chemikalien, Schmuggelware usw... also warum nicht auch bei Mails.
Dies wird dann wie bei der Post sein, nicht alles wird entdeckt, und nicht immer alles sofort bekannt sein was verboten ist und was nicht, aber besser als dieser Flickenteppich ist dies bestimmt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Sinnvoll ist es schon Adresse und Mailanschrift zu vergleichen. Wenn ich fischen will darf es ja beim namentlichen Absender ja nicht ankommen. Meine 1. Mail nach meinem I Net Entzug war auch eine Telefon - Pin  - Aktualisierung von einer Bank wo ich kein Konto habe und drohen mit Mahngebühren. Die haben nur eine seltsame Adresse -> 
from mail.pool.kiev.ua


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Gut dass wir noch nicht soweit sind, dass auch wirklich WICHTIGE Dinge per e-Mail kommen. Heute kann ich immer noch guten Gewissens den Standpunkt vertreten wenn ich ne Mail vom Anwalt, der (Kriminal-)Polizei, dem Bundesamt für was weiß ich was usw. bekomme hat die DEL-Taste Einsatz. Sowas kommt IMMER per Post (sofern man wirklich was ausgefressen hat).

Schade, dass offensichtlich so viele Leute drauf reinfallen und irgendwelchen e-Mails wie damals glauben ihr PC würde "entsperrt" wenn sie 100e aufn PayPal Konto schieben


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Dennoch verschicken Kanzleien selten Abmahnungen lediglich per E-Mail, ohne auch gleich einen Brief mitzuschicken.
Der Vorteil neben ihrer Wirksamkeit ist, dass sie schon nach dem Abschicken als zugestellt gilt.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gut dass wir noch nicht soweit sind, dass auch wirklich WICHTIGE Dinge per e-Mail kommen. Heute kann ich immer noch guten Gewissens den Standpunkt vertreten wenn ich ne Mail vom Anwalt, der (Kriminal-)Polizei, dem Bundesamt für was weiß ich was usw. bekomme hat die DEL-Taste Einsatz. Sowas kommt IMMER per Post (sofern man wirklich was ausgefressen hat).


Gerade wenn es um Abmahnungen geht, die den Internetverkehr betreffen, können sehr wohl E-Mails verschickt werden. Sowas kommt eben nicht IMMER per Post.


----------



## Rodolfos (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

wer sich nichts zu schulden kommen lässt, der weis das solche mails IMMER Fakes sind. Ich verstehe nicht wie man sowas ernstnehmen kann.. 

Normal geht es den Postweg durch den guten alten Briefkasten


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Gerade wenn es um Abmahnungen geht, die den Internetverkehr betreffen, können sehr wohl E-Mails verschickt werden. Sowas kommt eben nicht IMMER per Post.


 
Spätestens dann wenn ich auf die Mails nicht reagiere müssen sie leider das Porto zahlen. E-Mails sind nicht gerichtsfest (Ausnahme sind die DE-Mails in manchen Fällen... oder wenn dein PC beschlagnahmt wird ).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Ich hatte sogar schon von einem Anwalt um 2.00 eine Mahnung bekommen oder eine Gerichtsverhandlung am Sonntag ( bin da doch im Bett geblieben um den Richter nicht zu wecken ).
 Im Zweifel sollte man die genau lesen ( nur nicht anklicken ) , da Rechtschreibung, Schreibweise und was nicht noch alles irgendwie nicht passen.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Spätestens dann wenn ich auf die Mails nicht reagiere müssen sie leider das Porto zahlen. E-Mails sind nicht gerichtsfest (Ausnahme sind die DE-Mails in manchen Fällen... oder wenn dein PC beschlagnahmt wird ).


Darüber streitet man seit Jahren. Es kann aber durchaus vorkommen, dass sie als justiziabel gelten. Möchte ich hier nun auch nicht weiter vertiefen.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Darüber streitet man seit Jahren. Es kann aber durchaus vorkommen, dass sie als justiziabel gelten. Möchte ich hier nun auch nicht weiter vertiefen.


 
das wird niemals vorkommen dass Abmahnungen per E-mail als juristisch geltend sein werden, sonst nimmt die Anzahl der Fake Abmahnungen drastisch zu und man kann am Ende nicht mehr unterscheiden wo die richtige und wo die falsche ist...

ich hab aber nicht verstanden was wird eigentlich in Abmahnungen vorgeworfen?


----------



## keinnick (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*



alm0st schrieb:


> Und dann? Forderung werden von dem Gaunerverein so oder so direkt eingezogen - ob ich jetzt nen Wisch per Post bekomme oder nicht


 
Ok, dann bekommst Du halt: Ihre Steuernachzahlung wird festgesetzt auf "XXX €", weil Du die vorherigen Briefe nicht aufgemacht und Deine Einkünfte nicht erklärt hast.

Mir ging es aber ohnehin eher darum, dass man Briefe, die nicht per Einschreiben kommen, nicht pauschal als "nicht angekommen" betrachten sollte.


----------



## marko597710 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Habe auch mal sowas bekommen mit goosing.zip  heribald  Spieker  Guten Tag,

Unsere Anwaltskanzlei Bindhardt & Lenz hat Hinweise darauf, dass am 06-07-2014 der Film "The Terminator" von Ihrer IP, der 79.210.241.16, illegal geladen wurde, und zwar um 09:50:18. 
Das verstößt gegen §19a UrhG, was einen Strafverstoß mit sich bringt. Falls Sie uns keine Strafgebühr i.H.v. 395.88 
Euro innerhalb der nächsten drei Tage überweisen. Sämtliche Einzelheiten finden Sie im Attachment goosing.zip. Bitte zügeln Sie sich mit der 
Bezahlung, falls Sie ein Verfahren vor Gericht abwenden wollen.

Hochachtungsvoll,
Bindhardt & Lenz
+49-8191-3626-461


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Natürlich, ein Dreizeiler per Mail mit Anhang den man doch bitte öffnen soll und ner Gerichtsdrohung zum Angstmachen. Ne Zahlfrist von 3 Tagen. Ja ne is klar


----------



## marko597710 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Das wegen zahle ich jeden Monat mein Amazone Prime mit lovefilme das ich mir so was runter Hole


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*



04_alex_4 schrieb:


> das wird niemals vorkommen dass Abmahnungen per E-mail als juristisch geltend sein werden, sonst nimmt die Anzahl der Fake Abmahnungen drastisch zu und man kann am Ende nicht mehr unterscheiden wo die richtige und wo die falsche ist...


Damit hast du den Grund gennant, weshalb Fake-Abmahnungen überhaupt per E-Mail verschickt werden.


----------



## Danki (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Habe heute sowas bekommen und meine Frau gleich 2 mal 

aber sowas von Unmöglich geschrieben das ich gleich gesehen habe das es mal wieder ne Fake mail ist, ist ja nicht die erste die ich hatte 

Guten Tag,

Wir von FAREDS haben Nachweise dafür, dass Sie am 02.07.2014  von Ihrem Computer aus das Musikalbum "Jay-Z - Magna Carta Holy Grail"  heruntergeladen und gleichzeitig zur Verfügung gestellt haben. Passiert ist es  um 11:52:49. Sie verstoßen damit gegen §19a UrhG, was enorme juristische  Konsequenzen für Sie bedeutet. Soweit muss es aber nicht kommen, wenn Sie uns  gegenüber eine Abschlagszahlung in Höhe von 281.12 Euro leisten. Dieser  Vorschlag gilt jedoch lediglich während der nächsten 48  Stunden.

Hochachtungsvoll,
FAREDS
+49 3675 4413 577


Die Kanzlei warnt auf ihrer HP schon von diesen Fake mails.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*



Danki schrieb:


> Wir von FAREDS haben Nachweise dafür, dass Sie am 02.07.2014  von Ihrem Computer aus das Musikalbum "Jay-Z - Magna Carta Holy Grail"  heruntergeladen und gleichzeitig zur Verfügung gestellt haben.* Passiert ist es  um 11:52:49*. Sie verstoßen damit gegen §19a UrhG, was *enorme juristische  Konsequenzen* für Sie bedeutet. Soweit muss es aber nicht kommen, wenn Sie uns  gegenüber eine Abschlagszahlung in Höhe von 281.12 Euro leisten. Dieser  Vorschlag gilt jedoch lediglich während der nächsten *48  Stunden*.
> 
> Hochachtungsvoll,
> FAREDS
> +49 3675 4413 577



Mein Name tut nichts zur Sache - und das ist: PASSIERT!
Was deswegen mit ihnen passiert wenn sie nicht sofort zahlen ist absolut enorm! Und bitte bezahlen sie so schnell dass ihr Geld da ist bevor unser Fake-Konto auffällt!

Ich finds wirklich unglaublich lustig mit welchem formulierten Kappes man da auf Bauernfängerjagd geht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Darum sagte ich ja die Formulierung ist zum Piepen


----------



## Namaker (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Viel witziger sind eigentlich die Nachrichten, denen zufolge man angeblich eine doch recht ordentliche Menge Geld gewonnen hat (4,5 Millionen EUR0 (sic!), in einem spanischen Lotto? Ist klar ), die fehlenden deutschen Zeichen setzen dem eigentlich noch die Krone auf . 
Was mich aber wundert: Im Anhang waren zwei Bilder, in einem der gleichen Text wie hier im Spoiler, dadrunter eine Adresse und der Hinweis "Dies ist eine Sonderkanzlei, die sie als Privatperson nicht beauftragen können." Im zweiten Bild ist dann doch tatsächlich ein Formular, wo man Anschrift, Name, Beruf , Geburtsdatum, Email, Telefon angeben soll, dazu soll man eine Ausweiskopie legen. Was stellen die damit an, damit sich das für die lohnt, solche Mails zu verschicken? Mir fällt dazu absolut kein Einsatzzweck ein 


Spoiler



AbschlieЯende Mitteilung fьr die Zahlung eines nicht beanspruchten Preisgeldes     

Wir mцchten Sie informieren, dass das Bьro des nicht Beanspruchten Preisgeldes in Spanien,unsere Anwaltskanzlei ernannt hat, als gesetzliche Berater zu handeln, in der Bearbeitung und der Zahlung eines Preisgeldes, das auf Ihrem Namen gutgeschrieben wurde, und nun seit ьber zwei Jahren nicht beansprucht wurde.  

Der Gesamtbetrag der Ihnen zusteht betrдgt momentan 4.540.225,10 EURO 
Das ursprьngliche Preisgeld bertug  1.725.810,00 EURO. Diese Summe wurde fuer nun mehr als zwei Jahre gewinnbringend angelegt,daher die Aufstockung auf die oben bennante Gesammtsumme. Entsprechend dem Bьros des nicht Beanspruchten
Preisgeldes,wurde dieses Geld als nicht beanspruchten Gewinn einer 
Lotteriefirma  zum verwalten niedergelegt und in Ihrem Namen versichert. 

Laut  der Lotteriefirma wurde ihnen das Geld nach einer Weihnachtsfцrderungslotterie zugesprochen; die Cupons wurden von einer Investmentgesellschaft gekauft.Nach Ansicht der Lotteriefirma wurden sie damals angeschrieben um Sie ьber dieses Gewinn zu informieren,  es hat sich aber leider bis zum Ablauf der gesetzten Frist niemand gemeldet um den Gewinn zu beanspruchen.  

Dieses war der Grund , weshalb das Geld zum verwalten  niedergelegt wurde.  GemдЯ des Spanischen Gesetzes muss der Inhaber alle zwei Jahre ueber seinen vorhanden Gewinn informiert werden. Sollte dass Geld wieder nicht beansprucht warden, wird der Gewinn abermals ueber eine Investmentgesellschaft  fьr eine weitere Periode von zwei Jahren angelegt werden.Wir sind daher, durch das Bьro des nicht Beanspruchten Preisgelds beauftragt worden, sie anzuschreiben.Dies ist eine Notifikation fьr das Beanspruchen  dieses Preisgelds.  

Wir mцchten sie darauf hinweisen, dass die Lotterie Gesellschaft ьberprьfen und bestдtigen wird, ob ihre Identitдt uebereinstimmt, bevor ihnen ihr Geld ausbezahlt wird.Wir werden sie beraten, wie Sie ihren Anspruch geltend machen.Bitte setztzen sie sich dafuer mit unserer Deutsch Sprachigen Rechtsanwaeltin in Verbindung FR. DR. ALICIA LOPEZ,  TEL: 0034 632 482 552  Email: ab_abogado@consultant.com 

Sie ist zustaendig fuer Auszahlungen ins Ausland und wird ihnen in dieser Angelegenheit  zur Seite stehen.Der Anspruch sollte vor dem 31-07-2014 geltend gemacht werden,da sonst dass Geld wieder angelegt werden wuerde.Wir freuen uns, von Ihnen zu hцren.  

Mit Freundlichen GrьЯen 
ALICIA LOPEZ 
RECHTSANWAELTE AM OBERSTEN GERICHTSHOF


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Identitäten sind ziemlich wertvoll, vor allem mit einer Ausweiskopie sozusagen "belegte".
Außerdem ist der Aufwand ja fast Null. Einfach solche Spams rausballern und auf die Bauern warten die antworten. Den Aufwand hat man nach 3 verkauften Datensätzen wahrscheinlich schon raus.


----------



## GxGamer (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte E-Mail-Abmahnungen im Umlauf: Vorsicht bei digitaler Post von Anwalt*

Hab auch eine bekommen. Kurioserweise war ich aber tatsächlich auf einem Stream 
Allerdings hab ich die Email nicht weiter beachtet, da der Text zuviele Lücken aufweist:

Kein komplettes Impressum/Anschrift
Kein Nennen der Firma die vertreten wird
Der Absender der Email lautete auf @frauenhaus-***.de

Ja, ne. Ist klar.


----------

